

Ask HN: How is Buxfer doing? - nsoonhui

I really like the personal online accounting system, buxfer ( www.buxfer.com) which was founded by Y-incubator so much that I recently upgraded my PLUS account.<p>But how is it doing lately? Is it a successful startup by any measurement?<p>P/S: I've a problem with my American Express account synchronization and the issue I raised was dead in water for 4 days already (http://getsatisfaction.com/buxfer/topics/cannot_synchronize_my_american_express_with_buxfer). Hmm....
======
nsoonhui
No news? Seems to me like it's not really moving.. hmm...

~~~
jarsj
The founder is my college senior. Hold on for a while and I am sure he will
address your issues.

